# Original stored locally ?



## mylesvk

*oOperating System:* Mac OS 

*Lightroom Version:*  7
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem: When LR CC says  " store original locally"  What does that mean?

Where is locally ?  Is locally in my lightroom Classic ?      And, what exactly is the little z, or lightening 

bolt top left on photos coming into LR Classic from LR CC ? *


----------



## clee01l

You can define the location in preferences.  There is a default location in (your Mac) in a folder (package) defined as "/Users/[UserID]/Pictures/Lightroom Library.lrlibrary"


----------



## mylesvk

Appreciate that Cletus, your confirming what I kinda thought. Was playing around with LR CC and came upon that "store original locally" . Just a point of information,  Store original locally is not turned on by default. Fooling around with my phone and lightroom mobile and LR CC ,  Its pretty kool how quickly everything syncs and how quickly photos turn up in my LR Classic.


----------



## clee01l

mylesvk said:


> Its pretty kool how quickly everything syncs and how quickly photos turn up in my LR Classic.


Try it with 17000 photos in the cloud and 32GB of RAM.  I have not managed to sync more than a few hundred images back to LR Classic with out consuming 50GB of RAM memory and killing my Mac.   Unless you have Lots of TBs of empty storage, you do not want to "store original locally"


----------



## AllanH

I did a test yesterday and deleted an image on mobile.  The image disappeared from CC Desktop as expected.  What I didn't expect was that the image also disappeared from from the CC "store image local" folder I had set.  I thought this would be an archive location, but it actually is just a synced copy of what you have active in the cloud.  

Additionally, I had migrated my images from Classic, and the deleted image remained in Classic but was no longer synced to the cloud.

I really see no point in having the CC "store Image local" turned on if you are also syncing out of Classic and already storing on folders.


----------



## Jim Wilde

AllanH said:


> I really see no point in having the CC "store Image local" turned on if you are also syncing out of Classic and already storing on folders.



Agreed. That's the way I'm working, with that option not selected. If I was LRCC-only, it would be different, but there's nothing up in the cloud system that isn't also on my hard drive under Classic management, so no need for that extra copy (apart from a "belt & braces" perspective).


----------



## clee01l

Jim Wilde said:


> there's nothing up in the cloud system that isn't also on my hard drive under Classic management,


Jim, I have a question. If I use LRCC on a laptop and have the “store images locally” turned off and import. When I sync to the cloud, do those image remain stored locally on the laptop or is the only original maintained in the cloud and eventually synced back to LR Classic?


----------



## Jim Wilde

"Store Originals Locally" means "store every original locally as well as in the cloud". Turning that option off will probably store "some" originals locally (e.g. new "imports" which are first copied to the "originals" location pending upload), but would expect them to be removed in due course. But not sure how long that might take, or even if they are "space managed" as per the "Target Available Disk Space Usage" slider. I've just checked and my "originals" folder has about 9gb of files in there, including the last few uploads, even though the option is disabled.

It's a good question, I'll see if I can get a more definitive answer.


----------



## clee01l

Jim Wilde said:


> It's a good question, I'll see if I can get a more definitive answer


Yes, this is important if I want to use LRCC on my travel computer in lieu of a local travel catalog and LR Classic


----------



## mylesvk

Morning Cletus ...... IMHO I'M thinking I would want the originals stored in my LR Classic. Thats where all your really serious business is done. So I would be checking that "store originals locally" even traveling. At least until we are certain of all the Whys and Where fors  of the CC Cloud. In LR Classic I checked the box that allows me to specify the location ( new folder) of images from LR CC Mobile.


----------



## Jim Wilde

mylesvk said:


> Morning Cletus ...... IMHO I'M thinking I would want the originals stored in my LR Classic. Thats where all your really serious business is done. So I would be checking that "store originals locally" even traveling. At least until we are certain of all the Whys and Where fors  of the CC Cloud. In LR Classic I checked the box that allows me to specify the location ( new folder) of images from LR CC Mobile.



I'm not sure you're fully understanding these various options, so let me try to clarify.

The "Store Originals Locally" option is available only in the new LRCC desktop app, and those stored originals are only accessible by that LRCC app, and not accessible to LR Classic. What are available to Classic are any images "in the cloud", provided the Classic catalog is sync enabled, but those images are downloaded not into the LRCC workspace, but rather into Classic's own workspace (i.e. the existing Classic folder structure) via that Classic>Preferences>Lightroom CC tab.

So in a combined Classic and LRCC workflow situation, which Cletus is talking about, it probably makes zero sense to have that "Store Originals Locally" option enabled in LRCC when it's running *on the same computer as the synced LR Classic*, unless the plan is to take the computer on travels and leaving the Classic photo library back home. But even then, it's a binary on or off checkbox, if it's on a copy of all the synced files would be downloaded into the LRCC workspace, which probably isn't a great idea either. Perhaps better to leave it unchecked and work with the smart previews when travelling, knowing that if needed you could download specific individual originals.

Where that option could be useful in for those users who are going to use LRCC only, not Classic. In that situation, the prime location of all synced assets is in the cloud, so prudence might suggest keeping your own copy of them locally.


----------



## mylesvk

TUVM Jim .... the fog is lifting ..... just take me a few to  digest and wrap my head around it.


----------



## Photocatseyes

Am I wrong in having thought for years that storing "locally" is device depending? If I enable store locally on my phone this would give me the file originals on phone - unless I woud have specified on phone that I only want smart previews on phone (or ipad)?
My way of working is usually that I have smart previews on ipad and phone, and originals on external harddisks connected to desktop, all synced through Classic and LRCC. The latter only on my devices, classic only on desktop. It works for me...


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Yes, storing locally is storing on that particular device.


----------

